# What I want in a man....



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2005)

What I want in a man, original list:

1. Handsome
2. Charming
3. Financially successful
4. A caring listener
5. Witty
6. In good shape
7. Dresses with style
8. Appreciates finer things
9. Full of thoughtful surprises
10. An imaginative, romantic lover 

What I want in a man, revised list (age 32):

1. Nice looking (prefer hair on his head)
2. Opens car doors, holds chairs
3. Has enough money for a nice dinner
4. Listens more than talks
5. Laughs at my jokes
6. Carries bags of groceries with ease
7. Owns at least one tie
8. Appreciates a good home-cooked meal
9. Remembers birthdays and anniversaries
10. Seeks romance at least once a week 

What I want in a man, revised list (age 42):

1. Not too ugly (bald head okay)
2. Doesn't drive off until I'm in the car
3. Works steady - splurges on dinner out occasionally
4. Nods head when I'm talking
5. Usually remembers punch lines of jokes
6. Is in good enough shape to rearrange the furniture
7. Wears a shirt that covers his stomach
8. Knows not to buy champagne with screw-top lids
9. Remembers to put the toilet seat down
10. Shaves most weekends 

What I want in a man, revised list (age 52):

1. Keeps hair in nose and ears trimmed
2. Doesn't belch or scratch in public
3. Doesn't borrow money too often
4. Doesn't nod off to sleep when I'm venting
5. Doesn't retell the same joke too many times
6. Is in good enough shape to get off couch on weekends
7. Usually wears matching socks and fresh underwear
8. Appreciates a good TV dinner
9. Remembers your name on occasion
10. Shaves some weekends 

What I want in a man, revised list (age 62):

1. Doesn't scare small children
2. Remembers where bathroom is
3. Doesn't require much money for upkeep
4. Only snores lightly when asleep
5. Remembers why he's laughing
6. Is in good enough shape to stand up by himself
7. Usually wears some clothes
8. Likes soft foods
9. Remembers where he left his teeth
10. Remembers that it's the weekend 

What I want in a man, revised list (age 72):

1. Breathing
2. Doesn't miss the toilet


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 17, 2005)

LOL! I feel MUCH better now


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 17, 2005)

sarah said:
			
		

> What I want in a man, revised list (age 42):
> 
> 1. Not too ugly (bald head okay)
> 2. Doesn't drive off until I'm in the car
> ...



This is my age group... hmm
1. Gee... thanks...though I still got MOST of my hair. 
2. You mean you're not in yet?? 
3. Well at that age one HAS to be working steady just to ... never mind.
4. Uh-huh...yeah... uh-huh...okay... 
5. "...and then the donkey says.... uhh, wait... the mule says..no that's not it... uhh" 
6. Still capable of doing that... so far.
7. Gave up wearing little boy clothes a LONG time ago. 
8. Dang, wonder if I can get a refund on this... 
9. I'll remember to put it down... if you can remember to put it back up! 
10. Stop using my razor and I will.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 18, 2005)

Sarah, 
Gimme a call when you turn 62.  Of course, by then, I'll be...
Ah, never mind.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 18, 2005)

What I want in a man, revised list (age 32):

1. Nice looking (prefer hair on his head)
2. Opens car doors, holds chairs
3. Has enough money for a nice dinner
4. Listens more than talks
5. Laughs at my jokes
6. Carries bags of groceries with ease
7. Owns at least one tie
8. Appreciates a good home-cooked meal
9. Remembers birthdays and anniversaries
10. Seeks romance at least once a week 

I do all of those.  But I draw the line with number 10.  What am I supposed to do the other six days of the week?  Idle hands and all that. :ultracool


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 18, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> What I want in a man, original list:
> 1. Handsome
> 2. Charming
> 3. Financially successful
> ...



1) Maybe... 
2) Think I've got that covered.
3) I pay my bills...
4) eh?
5) See #4
6) I'm in Great shape.  ROUND is a shape!!
7) I dress with style.  going for the "Salvation army/thrift store" look most days.
8) hmmm... you mean like the Box wine stuff?
9) amazing how close thoughtful is to stressful..
10) hmmmmmmmm...  *blush*


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 21, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> What am I supposed to do the other six days of the week? Idle hands and all that. :ultracool


...be happy there are only six.


----------



## deadhand31 (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, one problem with the earlier years.... THOSE GUYS HAVE BOYFRIENDS!


----------



## OUMoose (Mar 30, 2005)

deadhand31 said:
			
		

> Yeah, one problem with the earlier years.... THOSE GUYS HAVE BOYFRIENDS!


mmmmmmmmhmmmmmmmmmmm...  

 :whip:


----------

